# wanting to hunt hogs.



## jmart294 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, Im from the archery talk forum and was told to post on this forum about swapping a hog hunt in your state for a whitetail hunt in southern Illinois. Hunting hogs has been a dream of mine for a long time and would love to trade a hunt with somebody that can put me and maybe my wife on hogs. 

   Money is tight for us, purchasing a house soon an expecting a baby in december so can't really swing a quided hunt with an outfitter. 

    Thanks.... Jase.


----------



## oldenred (Feb 28, 2015)

Best bet is to hunt Ft. Stewart. Give me a time frame and I'll help you locate some hogs. Doubt I'll be able to ever make it up your way for a hunt but that's ok. You will need a 4 wheel drive though to get around. Ft. Stewart is loaded up, regulations are strict though. You have to register your weapons with them before you hunt and have to have a copy of your hunter safety course on you as well. If interested pm me your number.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 28, 2015)

oldenred said:


> Best bet is to hunt Ft. Stewart. Give me a time frame and I'll help you locate some hogs. Doubt I'll be able to ever make it up your way for a hunt but that's ok. You will need a 4 wheel drive though to get around. Ft. Stewart is loaded up, regulations are strict though. You have to register your weapons with them before you hunt and have to have a copy of your hunter safety course on you as well. If interested pm me your number.



I concur.

I think that is going to be your best bet.  I've never been to Ft. Stewart, but from what I hear, it is over run why hogs.  
The only pain in the rear is the weapon registering and having the right caliber for the season.  But it should be in your price range.

Good luck.


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2015)

Bump, if I was still on a lease with hogs, I would be all over this.


----------



## jmart294 (Feb 28, 2015)

What are the regulations for an out of stater to bow hunt for hogs? Are there seasons or are hogs open all year? Reason I ask is I'm talking to a guy in Florida about swapping up and by the way he put it I would just show up kill some pigs and leave, doesn't matter what time of year, no license required for bow hunting. That sounds awesome to me but it's a 14 hour drive. Hoping to find something a little bit closer.


----------



## oldenred (Feb 28, 2015)

Private land it's 24/7 any weapon you want. Public land you have to use weapon to match the season ie centerfire for deer season, rim fire or shotgun with bird shot for small game season plus muzzle loader. Bow anytime. As of right now you have to have a license but there is a bill up to change that.


----------



## jmart294 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks Oldenred. Hopefully somebody with some private land will want to swap me.


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2015)

You may get a little more attention if you put info about your deer land. Ie: county, acreage, terrain type.


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 1, 2015)

oldenred said:


> Private land it's 24/7 any weapon you want. Public land you have to use weapon to match the season ie centerfire for deer season, rim fire or shotgun with bird shot for small game season plus muzzle loader. Bow anytime. As of right now you have to have a license but there is a bill up to change that.



For clarification,This is for GEORGIA....
Since one of the other posts stated someone offered a swap for Florida land.

Not sure what Florida regulations are.  (since this is GEORGIA Outdoor News, not "florida").


----------



## jmart294 (Mar 5, 2015)

Its around 200 Acres of mostly farm land in Saline County Illinois. Fields will be planted in corn this year. Still got some wooded areas with creeks that make for a good water source. You can hunt gun season or bow, whatever you get a tag for have at it. You can hunt my stands or bring your own.  We got plenty of room if you have a camper, toy hauler or just want to tent camp by the catfish pond. I will try my best to get you on something. 

 It will just be me and my wife and we were planning on either tent camping or staying at a motel, we will supply our own food. Hope to work something out with someone. You can reach me at 618 499 0600, My wife will answer just ask for Jase. This is my first time trying a swap hunt so hopefully both sides of this will have luck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2015)

Pics of wife . .


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Pay Quack no mind.  He's the local pot stirrer.  Would be nice though!


----------



## jmart294 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hahaha, I have no idea how to post pics on this tablet thing I'm on. I'm 21 and she is 18. We just found out were going to have a baby sometime mid October. We got her a Bowtech Eva Shockey on layaway at the local shop now. Highly doubt she will be up to shooting pigs.  She is still exited about it. If any of you do Facebook search me Jase Martin from Harrisburg Illinois. You can see pics of her on there lol.


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a farmer friend that allows me to go on his property any time and shoot as many as I want, trap em, throw rocks at em, you name it. He has more than anyone can count destroying his property if your ever in ga I'd be willing to take you and your wife out there with me and put ya on a feeder and shoot a hand full of em


----------



## frydaddy40 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Hog Hunt*

Shoot me a private message.  I guide hog hunts. 

      frydaddy40


----------



## yanknga (Apr 10, 2015)

I live in Ga & would love to hunt a pig. Can we set something up archonalloy? email @whmurphy@att.net. Thanks


----------



## caughtinarut (Apr 10, 2015)

So you do motocross


----------



## dbj1125 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Hunt trade*

I am leaving today to go to my club to hunt hogs. By what we are seeing on camera, we have a ton of em. Shoot me a PM and I'll update you on what I find.


----------



## Okiefenokee (Apr 25, 2015)

If you go to Ft. Stewart Ill take you out for free lol. I been seeing them in alot of the areas and the rain has pushed them up towards the roads.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Apr 28, 2015)

Wish i would have read this earlier I would take you for some coastal Ga island hogs. maybe 2016 we can get together for a hog hunt and swap.


----------



## cutty2704 (May 17, 2015)

I'm going to ft Stewart 23-28 june. To hunt hogs any spots producing well ?


----------

